# What's your system?



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 8, 2006)

Just out of fun and curiosity, I thought it might be neat to post the specs of our computers here...just to see what people run on.  I have a PowerSpec 9130, with the following features:


Intel D 830 processor at 3.00GHz
Biostar i945G-M7 motherboard
2GB RAM (4x512MB of DDR2/533 DIMMS)
2 seperate 200GB SATA 7200 RPM hard drives
16x DVD-ROM drive
16x Dual Layer DVD±R/±RW Drive
nVidia GeForce 6600 PCIe 256MB video card
M-Audio Audiophile 2496 sound card
7-in-1 media card reader
Windows XP Professional w/SP2
ViewSonic 2012wb 20" widescreen LCD monitor
Logitech X-530 5.1 surround sound speakers
Logitech wireless keyboard and optical mouse set
Epson Stylus C-60 printer (okay, not that good, I admit, but for less than $60 it gets the job done!)

Also, connected (through MIDI, USB, and analog audio line-ins) to my computer is my Korg Triton Extreme (88-key), which does practically everything except massage your feet.  And I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 212Pro headphones, which I mostly use when at LAN parties.


----------



## Bane (Aug 8, 2006)

Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> Just out of fun and curiosity, I thought it might be neat to post the specs of our computers here...just to see what people run on.  I have a PowerSpec 9130, with the following features:
> 
> 
> Intel D 830 processor at 3.00GHz
> ...



Hmmmm....No offence but all I got was lots of long words BUT
I do have a computer which I know really sucks. Its real slow. Can't do nothing on it.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 8, 2006)

You all might want to head on over to this thread.

It's basically covering the same thing.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 8, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> You all might want to head on over to this thread.
> 
> It's basically covering the same thing.



Ah, geez...wouldn't ya know, the thread would be in the Gaming forum instead of the Techie forum...which makes sense, I guess, since it's probably safe to assume that most of us use our PCs primarily for gaming.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 8, 2006)

Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> Ah, geez...wouldn't ya know, the thread would be in the Gaming forum instead of the Techie forum...which makes sense, I guess, since it's probably safe to assume that most of us use our PCs primarily for gaming.



That does tend to happen.  ^^ I know it could have ended up in either category depending on how you look at things.


----------



## whitedingo (Aug 8, 2006)

yer but thats for gaming comps like me I have two one for the net and one for my 3d and art stuff ,I dont game


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 8, 2006)

whitedingo said:
			
		

> yer but thats for gaming comps like me I have two one for the net and one for my 3d and art stuff ,I dont game



Actually it isn't just for gaming stuff, though the thread starts with gaming in mind, it's really more of a focus on PC specs.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 9, 2006)

My computer is an old piece of crap that hates USB, and wishes it ran Win 2K, and won't play any games created in the past 5 years.  It's got a Voodoo 2 video card with zero to worthless drivers because that company (3DFX) was defunct when Win XP came out.  Spiders are building websites under my 56K modem, and the fumes from my processor smell like dust and incinerated insects.  The post office smashed the top of my PC when I moved to Arizona, so I have a shattered DVD rom stuck in the top of it, matching the crack that goes accross the front of the case.  The fan is so loud I can hear it over my headphones right now.  But it runs Illustrator, so I'm happy.  =^_^=  P.S.  My computer's name is Ryo-Oh-Ki.


----------



## whitedingo (Aug 9, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> whitedingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'll be a good little doggy and go there *wags*


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a Macintosh user, though I'm fully trained in Windows, I prefer not to use Windows. I found myself investing more money into protecting the PC than I did office software. @_X

Systems I Own:

Mac SE
8MHz Motorola 68000
4MB RAM
20MB Hard Drive
512x342 B&W
Mac OS 7.0

Mac Performa 200 (Classic II)
16MHz Motorola 68030 (Same as a Sega Genesis)
10MB RAM
80MB Hard Drive
512x342 B&W
Mac OS 7.6.1

iMac G3 (Bondi Blue - Retired)
233MHz Motorola 750
32MB RAM
4GB Hard Drive
4x CD-ROM
1024x768 True Colour
Mac OS 8.1

Macintosh PowerBook G3
333MHz Motorola 750
128MB RAM
4GB Hard Drive
1024x768 True Colour (LCD)
CD-ROM
Mac OS X 10.3.9

Power Macintosh G3
233MHz Motorola 750 - 500MHz SonnetTech G4 7400 (upgrade)
384MB RAM
4GB Hard Drive - 120GB Western Digital - 120GB Maxtor
16x16 DVD-RW/CD-RW
ATI XClaim VR 128 - 1280x1024 True Colour
Apple Studio Display 17"
Mac OS X 10.3.9

And the last two are my current working systems. I *so* need a new computer.  The low end Mac mini with the Intel Core Duo has already proven itself to be 10 times faster than my current machine with all upgrades. @_X


----------



## blueroo (Aug 20, 2006)

Here are a few. I don't have to list them all, do I?


----------



## quentinwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Copied and pasted this from the gaming system area.

My Primary machine:
XP Pro SP2
Pentium 4 3.06 ghz (533 mhz bus) Processor
Asus P4G8x Motherboard
Audigy 2 Soundcard
ATI Radeon X700 Pro AGP Video Card
2048 mb (4 x 512 mb) PC2100 DDR Ram in Dual Channel mode (Benchmarks at PC 4200 speeds.)
Seagate 160 gig Primary Hard drive (25 gig Windows partition (ntfs), 17 gig OSX86 System Partition, 12 gig OSX Data Partition (fat32), 95 gig Windows Data Partition (ntfs))
Seagate 200 gig Secondary Drive (ntfs)
Seagate 300 gig Backup drive (in external Firewire/USB Enclosure) (ntfs)
Black Pioneer DVR-111D Dual-Layer 16X +/- Drive flashed to Pioneer DVR-111 (Enabled DVD-RAM Writability)
Antec P180 Case
Logitech MX518 Mouse
Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard (whatever its called)
NEC MultiSync LCD 1760NX Black monitor.
Wacom Intuos3 6x8" Tablet
Hauppage Internal Capture Card.

( And yes, I'm dual booting Windows and OSX 10.4.4  )

My Laptop:
Toshiba A33
Pentium 4, 2.8ghz (Non-HTT)
512 mb ram
IGP Radeon 9100
60 gig hard drive
XP Pro
Built in Atheros Wireless 802.11 B/G

My Server:
AMD Athlon T-Bird 1.2 ghz (underclocked to 1.0 ghz due to heat issues)
Asus A7V-133 Mobo
1.2 gigabytes of Ram (512+512+256)
ATI Radeon 7000
120 gig Maxtor hard drive


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm just sitting here drooling at some of the setups that you all have. X_X I hope to join the ranks of high-speed computers one of these days. (Stuck in the year 1997, here.)


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 24, 2006)

FLOPPY DISCS!

97 wasn't a bad year... its not the ninteys, think of it as:

Vintage 1997, aged to perfection.


----------



## benanderson (Aug 24, 2006)

All the computers I own in the order my family got them, I still have the Amiga's in almost perfect working order. The A600 still has a white case.

AMIGA 500 - 1988
£750
Motorola 68000 7.14MHZ
512KB Chip RAM
1.5MB Fast RAM expansion
4096 Colours at 640 x 480
Internal Floppy drive needs repairing
AMIGA Kickstart ROM v2.1 (Upgraded from v1.3)

AMIGA 600 - 1991
£699
Motorola 68000 7.14MHZ
1MB Chip RAM
4096 Colours at somewhere over 1000 x 600
20MB Internal 2.5" HDD, needs replacing, not working
AMIGA Kickstart ROM v2.1

Dell Dimension 8300 - 2003
£780
Intel Pentium 4 HT 2.59GHz
512MB DDR RAM
128MB Nvidia Geforce 5200FX
SoundMax Digital Audio
Approximately 80GB IDE HDD
LG DVD-RAM
Samsung CD-RW
3 1/2 Inch Floppy drive
17" CRT

Advent 7095 Laptop - just over 2 months old
£400
Intel Celeron M 1.5GHz
480MB DDR RAM
64MB SiS Mirage Graphics
Realtek AC'97 Audio
51.74GB IDE HDD
NonDescript DVD R/RW drive
14.1" LCD

That's it for me... nothing fancy, I don't buy modern games, non of them  spark interest unlike my fave DOS games from yesteryear! Who doesn't love the 7th Guest, hand of fate and transport tycoon deluxe? =3 
So I don't blow loads of money on super powered processors and overpriced graphics cards. And am I the only one hear with working AMAGAs?


----------



## FoxyFoxvee (Aug 25, 2006)

I've had this computer for three years, the only thing that's really changed is the monitor, since my old 17 inch CRT which was nice went kaput. This computer was home built, by the way

AMD Athlon 2200 1.8 ghz (But my motherboard is shit, it's FSB is too slow, so it infact only runs at 1.2ghz)
512 mb of memory
nVidia FX5200 (graphics)
SoundBlaster Live! (original model)
Seagate Baracuda 40gig hard drive
Rioch CD-R/RW+DVD player
Ethernet Card (Used to be Wireless, until we moved into our new house which has 1 foot thick stone walls =p)
14" Gateway CRT Monitor, which is 10 years old, but does the job. I don't like flatscreens.

At the time of Purchase (September 2003) all the parts, excluding the monitor  cost about £300. Computer prices have plumeted since then.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 28, 2006)

It runs WoW no problem.  That's all I know.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright, I see some computer wisdom here with the setups, and I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation.

My father *starts to giggle* wants a fast business computer, keyboard, mouse, monitor, everything... for under $300. *laughs*

$300? Sure. You'll get yourself a Celeron processor, a computer running Windows XP home edition, 128MB of RAM and a 40GB hard drive. You'll be lucky to have USB. You'll be even luckier if it can even catch up to the speed of your current Pentium 4 system.

I *told* him that if he wants a decent office machine, he's going to have to spend 2-3 times that. Apparently, it's not in his budget.

I inherited (yes, got for free) a computer that is faster than a new machine he could buy for $300.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 28, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> Alright, I see some computer wisdom here with the setups, and I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation.
> 
> My father *starts to giggle* wants a fast business computer, keyboard, mouse, monitor, everything... for under $300. *laughs*
> 
> ...



For $500 I can get him a decent setup.  With an AMD 64 3400+ CPU and 512mb or RAM.  If he's interested, I can build it and ship it to him.


----------



## robomilk (Aug 28, 2006)

Yay! New computer!

*Computer:* eMachines E4062
*Proccesor:* Intel Pentium D Processor 805
*Memory:* 512 MB
*Hard Drive:* 120 GB
*Modem:* 56 K ITU V.92 
*Optical Drive:* DVD-RW 16x Double Layer Multiformat Drive
*Extras:* Also comes with a 9-in-1 Digital Media Card Reader

In full working order, seeing as it's only 2 days old.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 28, 2006)

Computer: Toshiba Tecra M7 (I think)
OS: Mircosoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition
Proccesor: Intel Centrino Duo
RAM: 0.99 GB (If I read this correctly)
Hard Drive: 65.9 GB
Resolution: 1440 by 900 (Widescreen)
Extra features: It has a finger swiping thingy.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 29, 2006)

Computer: Custom built
OS: Winblows XP / Suse 10.3
MB: Asus p5p800
Processor: Pentium 4 3.06 GHz, 533 MGz Bus Speed, 1 meg L2 cache, 64-bit enabled
Ram: 1 gb - dual 512 ddr 3200
Hard drives: 2 80gb IDE
Video: ATI Radeon 9550 - 256 meg ram
Monitor: vision 17" viewable LCD @ 1280 by 1024

Planning on re-doing my computer for space issues, performance, and stability...

I think there is something in the case, or the case itself that is just not working well with it ^.^


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 29, 2006)

i would kill for a computer like that alkora. so um is there anyone in particular that you don't like?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i would kill for a computer like that alkora. so um is there anyone in particular that you don't like?



Actually, Alkora's computer is pretty standard.  Not bottom of the barrel, but definitely not at the top either.

P4's are not nearly as good as lower clocked AMDs.  A 1.8Ghz Athlon 64 3400+ could easily compete with that P4.


----------



## benanderson (Aug 29, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> Alright, I see some computer wisdom here with the setups, and I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation.
> 
> My father *starts to giggle* wants a fast business computer, keyboard, mouse, monitor, everything... for under $300. *laughs*
> 
> ...



If all he wants is office work then I don't see how $300 is a laughable sum of money. If you have an old keyboard mouse and monitor lying around your house then go and buy a basic Dell tower, (just the tower on its own.) The offer now is $279 instead of $329 and at 2.53GHz, 80GB HDD and 256MB of RAM you can't really complain for the price. Or you can pay $379 and get a 15" flat panel monitor, mouse and keyboard along with it.
Link to Dell Product page

Either that or he can buy a laptop, mine was cheap at £400 (probably be be the same in US Dollars) and it's great for all my college work, runs like a dream seeing as the specs are rather low in today's standards. 1.5GHz Celeron M, 480MB RAM, 60GB HDD and 14.1" LCD with 4 USB ports in the back (No serial or parallel ports though)

Hope that helps...


----------



## Magica (Aug 29, 2006)

- Compaq Presario
- Windows XP Professional, Media Center Edition
- 3500+ AMD Athlon 64 Processor
- ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 8.17.0.0 graphics card
- 1 gigabyte memory/RAM
- 250 gig hard drive
- DVD/CD-RW
- 2 gigahertz
- Upgradable to Windows Vista
- 17 inch flatscreen monitor
- 1024x768 32bit screen resolution


----------



## Kougar (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually with prices what they are, he could buy one of the $250 entry Dell PCs, then spend $100-$150 on a dualcore chip to plug into it and have a solid office machine that way.


I just upgraded from my three year old rig, so it's still fairly new and still being OCed:

Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86ghz @ 3.33ghz w/ Zalman CNPS7700-Cu
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Motherboard
2 x 1Gb Corsair DDR2-800 RAM @ 952mhz 5-5-5-15
ATI 7000 PCI Graphics Card
Antec NeoHE 550watt PSU / Antec P180-B Case
APC 1100 backUPS Pro (To game online when the power goes out  )
OS: Vista Build 5536 / Windows XP Pro w/ SP2

Who needs a 2,000mhz Hypertransport link, when you can have a 2,000mhz FSB with a 3.5ghz Core 2 Duo on the other end.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone know what a V-Box is?

I got a free computer when I registered with MSN for three years, and they sent me a V-Box. At least, thats what I think it is... I don't have it any more. But the emblem was a checked box and it had the word BOX underneath it.


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmm computers, I've got at least 5 of them sitting in the house (I'm a gamer and I love tinkering.) So I'll just list the ones I'm currently using and uh building.

First my Laptop, happily dubbed duo-dragon for obvious reasons:
Dell Inspiron E1505 (aka 6400)
Processor: (Yonah) Intel Core Duo processor T2400 (2MB/1.83GHz/667MHz)
Memory: 2x512MB DDR2 PC4300 SO-DIMMs
Storage: Hitachi 100GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive (reformatted to get rid dell's-slow-me-down-software)
Optical: Philips SDVD8820 8x DVD+/-RW Drive
Video Card: 256MB ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1400 HyperMemory
Screen: 15.4" WSXGA+

I mostly use it for school, and for way under 1200usd how can I say no to buying it? =o

And the rig I'm building at the moment:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz Processor
Mobo: Still choosing, it may be the ASUS P5W DH DELUXE though. My other choice is the Intel BOXD975XBXLKR (aka the badaxe.)
Thermaltake Blue orb II CPU Cooler
GIGABYTE 3D AURORA Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Thermaltake ATX 550W Power Supply
eVGA Geforce 7900GT KO 512MB PCI Express x16 Video Card
2x Seagate Barracuda 80GB 7200 RPM SATAII Hard Drive 
Annnnd your usual Lite-on DVD-rw drive =D


----------



## oddfox (Sep 15, 2006)

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ CPU/Newcastle (1.8GHz default, OC on stock cooling to 2.48GHz)
MSI K8N-Neo2 Platinum Edition Motherboard
1GB Kingmax PC3200 DDR SDRAM (Slightly underclocked so the CPU overclock will work, this RAM is the definition of value)
Western Digital 160GB HD
SoundBlaster Audigy2 ZS
MSI GeForce 6600GT 128MB
ViewSonic VA2012wb widescreen monitor @ 1680x1050

DVD/CD-RW combo drive as well, bought at the Greyhound station in Salt Lake City for 15 bucks. It works, but I need more RAM and harddisk space.

Some people here have some really nice rigs, damn. :lol:


----------



## kukul (Sep 21, 2006)

Ammm... well, the computers I have at my business are like these:

2 of them are very much alike:

The first one has:

-Olivetti (Modified)
-Windows XP sp2
-Pentium Celeron 466Mhz
-256 RAM DIMM
-HD 10GB
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-No Sound card
-Video Card ATI 3D Rage IIC AGP 8MB
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Monitor SyncMaster450Nb 13"
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-Keyboard Genius standard
-Optical mouse Heggo Computer USB

The second one has:

-Olivetti (Modified)
-Windows XPsp2
-Pentium Celeron 466Mhz
-256 RAM DIMM
-HD 4.3GB
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-No Sound card
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Video Card ATI 3D Rage IIC AGP 8MB
-Monitor SyncMaster450Nb 13"
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-Keyboard Genius standard
-Optical mouse Heggo Computer USB

Other 3 that are quite alike too:

-I build it
-Windows XP sp2
-AMD Duron 1.2Ghz
-112MB (the video takes out 16mb) RAM DDR DIMM
-HD 40GB
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-Sound card AC'97
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-Monitor Compac V55 13"
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-CD-ROM Drive LG 52x Max
-Keyboard Genius standard
-Optical mouse Heggo Computer USB

-I build it
-Windows XP sp2
-AMD Duron 800Mhz
-112MB (the video takes out 16mb) RAM DDR DIMM
-HD 40GB
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-Sound card AC'97
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Video Card SIS Accelerated Graphic Port 
-Monitor Compac V55 13"
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-CD-ROM Drive SAMSUNG 52x Max
-Keyboard Genius standard
-Optical mouse Heggo Computer USB

-I build it
-Windows XP sp2
-Intel Celeron 1.2Ghz
-112MB (the video takes out 16mb) RAM DDR DIMM
-HD 10GB
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-Sound card AC'97
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Video Card SIS Accelerated Graphic Port 
-Monitor SyncMaster450Nb 13"
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-CD-ROM Drive SAMSUNG 52x Max
-Keyboard Genius standard
-Optical mouse Heggo Computer USB

This is the my newest acquisition

-I build it
-Windows XP sp2
-Intel Celeron D 2.26Ghz
-112MB (the video takes out 16mb) RAM DDR DIMM
-HD 30GB
-Motherboard SIS (I don't know the exact model)
-Sound card AC'97
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Video Card SIS Accelerated Graphic Port  16mb
-Monitor SyncMaster450Nb 13"
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-CD-ROM Drive LG 52x Max
-Keyboard Genius standard
-Optical mouse Heggo Computer USB

And, the server:

-I build it
-Windows XP sp2
-AMD Athlon 550Mhz
-192Mb DIMM RAM
-HD 80GB
-Motherboard AMD (I don't know the exact model)
-Sound card C-Media CM8738
-Network Card Fast PCI SIS 900 Ethernet
-Video Card S3 Savage Graphics Inc. Savage 4 (32MB) 
-Monitor DELL 17â€ (With Integrated Speakers)
-Floppy Drive
-USB Ports (on the motherboard)
-CD-RW Drive LG 40X12X48
-DVD-RW LG Double Layer Multispeed
-Keyboard TrueBasix
-Optical mouse Genius NetScroll Eye

And, Of course...

Samsung ML-1610 B/W Laser printer
Epson Stylus C45 Color Ink Injection Printer 2880x720 dpi
Scanner Genius 5000 

And... that's all folks!


----------



## kitsubaka (Sep 22, 2006)

Computer: EMachine(lawl)
OS: Mircosoft Windows XP Home Edition
Proccesor: AMD Athlon XP
Memory: 128 MB(but I'm not so sure about that)
Hard Drive: 40 GB
Resolution: 1024 by 768
Extra features: Guaranteed to randomly restart itself at least two times a day! =D!!!!!1111ONE!11!


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Sep 25, 2006)

My current comp is about 3-4 years old; I plan on upgrading when UT2007 comes out.

Case: Antec Performance II SX1000II
PSU: Antec NeoPower 480
Motherboard: MSI K8N Neo Platinum w/Nvidia Nforce3 250Gb chipset
CPU: AMD Athlon64 3400+ Newcastle @ 2.4GHz
RAM: Corsair XMS 1GB DDR 400 (PC 3200) Platinum
Video: PNY Geforce FX 5900 XT (AGP)
Sound: Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro
TV Tuner: ATI TV Wonder (prolly the oldest part in the system)
Monitor: Some Dell 19" CRT
Speakers: Creative Inspire 5.1 5200
Interface: Logitech diNovo Media Desktop Laser (Bluetooth)
HDD:Maxtor DiamondMax 10 120GB SATA 7200rpm, Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 6800 13GB UDMA/66, Samsung SpinPoint P 160GB SATA 7200rpm.
DVD-ROM: Creative Ovation PC-DVD 16X
DVD-RW: Plextor PX-716SA
Scanner: Mustek 1200 UB Plus
Printer: Epson Stylus 880
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2
Most Frequently Used Software: Adobe Creative Suite 2 Premium, Adobe Video Collection Premium, UT2004, POV-Ray 3.6, Mathematica 4.2.


----------



## uncia2000 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kougar said:
			
		

> Actually with prices what they are, he could buy one of the $250 entry Dell PCs, then spend $100-$150 on a dualcore chip to plug into it and have a solid office machine that way.
> 
> I just upgraded from my three year old rig, so it's still fairly new and still being OCed:
> 
> ...



1.86ghz @ 3.33ghz = 

That's one neat, inexpensive OCing CPU.
Processor, mobo or memory limited at that figure?



			
				Kougar said:
			
		

> Who needs a 2,000mhz Hypertransport link, when you can have a 2,000mhz FSB with a 3.5ghz Core 2 Duo on the other end.



Does that beat a notional K7/500 primary?


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 25, 2006)

Everyone still beats my nine-year old machine. *sighs* I'm such a poor fur. X_X


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 27, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Kougar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe nice numbers. But can it run stable overnight?
Well I just got my motherboard earlier this week and I will be doing some OC'ing. I have a e6400 but I don't think I'll push it much beyond 2.9~3.0GHz. Which I hear it can do that very easily =D.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Kougar (Sep 27, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> 1.86ghz @ 3.33ghz =
> 
> That's one neat, inexpensive OCing CPU.
> Processor, mobo or memory limited at that figure?



I thought it was memory limited, but Gigiabyte released a new BIOS solely to boost overclocking. I can now run it at 3.6ghz stable if I am willing to go over 1.475volts. the DDR-800mhz RAM doesn't seem to care at all, only boosted the volts on it up one notch.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Does that beat a notional K7/500 primary?



*makes note to self he never did mention what you are getting for Xmas* 8)



			
				Kairyu said:
			
		

> Hehe nice numbers. But can it run stable overnight?
> Well I just got my motherboard earlier this week and I will be doing some OC'ing. I have a e6400 but I don't think I'll push it much beyond 2.9~3.0GHz. Which I hear it can do that very easily =D.
> Wish me luck!



Does a full 24 hour, 24 minute Dual-Prime95 (Blend + large FFT) run on low fan speed settings constitute stable in your book? That was done at 3.5ghz, actually, as I've done some upgrades. :wink: Temps are really good, even with the higher volts.

Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86ghz @ 3.5ghz w/ Scythe Ninja
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Motherboard
2 x 1Gb Corsair DDR2-800 RAM @ 1ghz 2.1v
XFX 7800GT Stock
Antec NeoHE 550watt PSU / Antec P180-B Case
APC 1100 backUPS Pro

Runs at 3.33ghz with only 1.36v, about 50c under load. Runs at 3.5ghz with 1.46v, about 60c under load. I'm seeing if I can back off to 3.4ghz without going above 1.36v, but that seems to be just outside the sweet spot...

Overclocking any C2D is easy as pie, even with most motherboards! Your E6400 should run @ 3ghz on STOCK voltages. A rule of thumb, most C2Ds will hit 3-3.4ghz before they need a voltage increase. Have fun... 

Edit: And I will add, you should look at getting an aftermarket cooler, there are some decently priced ones out there that would suffice. At 2.8-3ghz the temps with a C2D will get uncomfortably warm with just the stock cooler.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Sep 28, 2006)

- Modified Emachines 770
P4 2.4ghz
80gb HDD
Kingsmax 2gb 533 DDR2 - 2 x 1gb matching pair
Nvidia 6600Le 256mb
Soundblaster Audigy ZS 2 Soundcard
External Dvd-rom/Cdr Write Drive, original one of the Pc busted
Dell 2001FP 20" UltraBright LCD Monitor
XP Home
Logitech Z2300 200watt 2.1 Speakers + 8inch Sub

And Laptop - 

Dell Inspiron 6000
Pentium M 1.8ghz
60gb HDD
1gb DDR2
No idea on the card, though I wouldn't dream of playing games on a laptop.
XP Media Edition

Viewable here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/119948/ 

^. .^


----------



## Kairyu (Oct 1, 2006)

Kougar said:
			
		

> Does a full 24 hour, 24 minute Dual-Prime95 (Blend + large FFT) run on low fan speed settings constitute stable in your book? That was done at 3.5ghz, actually, as I've done some upgrades. :wink: Temps are really good, even with the higher volts.


 Haha, I suppose I will call that stable =p.
I normally don't test it with Prime95 for more than 14 hours straight. Would it really make a difference to test for an entire day?



> Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86ghz @ 3.5ghz w/ Scythe Ninja
> Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Motherboard
> 2 x 1Gb Corsair DDR2-800 RAM @ 1ghz 2.1v
> XFX 7800GT Stock
> ...


Boy you really push it to its limits! Well earlier today I've boosted my speed to 3.2GHz (400MHz @ 8x mulitplier) which matched the speed of my PC2-6400 ram (sticking with 5-5-5-12 timings @ 1.9V for now.) I dunno, seeing what you said I should lower the CPU voltage a bit if what say is true. My cpu is currently being pumped with 1.4V but its temps are pretty good (51C under load and 40~43C when idle.) And all the fans are at a relatively low speed, about 1100rpm. Though they are all large 120mm fans so air moves in huge volumes; I guess that's a plus XD.



> Edit: And I will add, you should look at getting an aftermarket cooler, there are some decently priced ones out there that would suffice. At 2.8-3ghz the temps with a C2D will get uncomfortably warm with just the stock cooler.


But of course! I'm not that crazy/cheap! 
Originally I was eyeing the monstrous Zalman 9500, nice cooler but its just too freaking expensive. Then I saw the cost efficient Freezer7. Some say it cools better than some liquid cooled setups... Too bad I was completely turn away by how generic it looked =p. Good cooling or not I needed something nice for my showcase setup! So I finally found the hefty thermaltake blue orb II. The only bad thing i have to say about it is its weight. Its quite possibly the heaviest HSF I've ever installed. At least it can cool my CPU with little to no effort .

Alright I'm done babbling you with boring heatsink choices, I'll just riddle everyone with my newly built and updated PC stats:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz @ 3.2GHz w/ Blue Orb II
ASUS P5W DH DELUXE (holy... onboard wifi and X975 NB ftw!)
GIGABYTE 3D AURORA Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case
2x 1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 @ 1.9V w/ 5-5-5-12 timings
Thermaltake ATX 550W PSU v2.0
eVGA 7900GT KO 512MB
2x Seagate Barracuda 80GB 7200 RPM SATAII Hard Drive (messing around with RAID0 for the moment.)
M-Audio rev soundcard =)

EDIT: Might as well post a pic of it while I'm here, heh. 
http://kairyu.slyph.org/computerbuild pics/Kairyu_HSFshot_glow.jpg
I'll try to get some 'completed' shots of it tomorrow .


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got a home-built comp:

- CPU:  Athlon XP running at 2.1GHz
- RAM:  768MB DDR
- Video:  nVidia GeForce FX 5200 (AGP) with 128MB VRAM
- Audio:  SoundBlaster Audigy Gamer with front-panel "SoundDrive" interface, and Altec-Lansing 5.1 speakers
- Drives:  60GB HDD (less than 10GB free), CD-RW drive, DVD-ROM drive, 3.5" floppy drive (hardly used any more), 1GB USB Flash Drive.

My motherboard is pre-PCI-E, if that tells you anything.  Hell, it's pre-USBv2.0.  Being broke sucks.


----------



## Kougar (Oct 8, 2006)

Kairyu said:
			
		

> Haha, I suppose I will call that stable =p.
> I normally don't test it with Prime95 for more than 14 hours straight. Would it really make a difference to test for an entire day?



Better to be dead-sure, I've seen machines run for hours before showing any signs of instability. Little things like heat slowly building up inside the case faster than it leaves usually take awhile to show their effects. Usually it takes 4 hours before my case temps stop creeping higher if the GPU is heating it up while the CPU is loaded. Combine that with an unusually warm room temp and problems can arise, stable overclocks go unstable. etc etc as you well know already I'm sure.  I think you have the idea, 14 hours is pretty good to go by, just as long as you aren't keeping the room unusually cool, or the side panel off the case, or the fans set above the speeds you plan to run them at later. Little things like that! 



			
				Kairyu said:
			
		

> But of course! I'm not that crazy/cheap!
> Originally I was eyeing the monstrous Zalman 9500, nice cooler but its just too freaking expensive. Then I saw the cost efficient Freezer7. Some say it cools better than some liquid cooled setups... Too bad I was completely turn away by how generic it looked =p. Good cooling or not I needed something nice for my showcase setup! So I finally found the hefty thermaltake blue orb II. The only bad thing i have to say about it is its weight. Its quite possibly the heaviest HSF I've ever installed. At least it can cool my CPU with little to no effort .



Hey, you never know, just trying to cover all the bases! I agree the Zalman 9500 is overpriced, there are better coolers for less even if the 9500 AM2 model looks good. The blue orb is a decent cooler, even if I think they stole the idea from Zalman's CNPS 7700Cu  Blue would have looked better though on it...

1.4v should be more than okay for a C2D, even for 24/7 use, and those temps at that setting are pretty good. Now, if you think 120mm fans are great... 140x140mm fans are already coming out onto the market


----------



## Kairyu (Oct 8, 2006)

Ahhh 140mm fans? My my, if we're going that far lets just strap on one jet engine grade fan to cool a whole system =p. Just don't get too close, you might make a mess.

Oh yeah I lowered the voltage to 1.35V and it did improve the temps a bit. Now I seems to idle right about 40C, but I should test it stability again to make sure.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 9, 2006)

I swear, half the reson I got my computer was so I could say that I had it, so...

Make: Alienware
Model: Aurora m9700 (one of their new laptop models released in June)
Monitor: 17" 1440x900 res (16:10 widescreen)
OS: Windows XP Professional
Processor: AMD Turion (brand new laptop processor), 2.2 GHz
RAM: 2GB
Video: nVidia GeForce 7900 Go, and it's sli compatible, though I opted not to get sli because it was way too expensive, and I figured one top of the line video card would be enough.

Oh, by the way, its name is Fenrir, as in the Norse wolf demon thing.  To think, I named my computer after a _wolf_ and it still took me this long to get here...


----------



## Foxlink (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, nothing special here- running Mac OSX 10.4.8 on this comp:
 Machine Name:	Power Mac G4 (AGP graphics)
Â Â Machine Model:	PowerMac3,1
Â Â CPU Type:	PowerPC G4Â Â (2.1)
Â Â Number Of CPUs:	1
Â Â CPU Speed:	1 GHz
Â Â L2 Cache (per CPU):	256 KB
Â Â L3 Cache (per CPU):	2 MB
Â Â Memory:	1.25 GB
Â Â ATI card Radeon 8500
 21" Samsung monitor
 little tiny HK speakers..LOL
 80G HD (runs OSX 10.4.8 )
 40G HD (runs classic Mac OS 9.4.4)
 and a 20G HD (same as above)


=^_^=
-Fox


----------



## Solaris (Nov 1, 2006)

custom built:

intel core 2 duo processor

xfx geforce 7600 gt 256mb video card

seagate barracuda 250gig 7200 rpm hd

ocz gold 2x 1 gig sdram ddr2 800 duel channel ram

abit aw9d-max intel 975x atx mother board

coolmaster centurion case

thermaltake 500w power supply

sony 16x dvd drive

microsoft windows xp professional x64 bit

and a 22 inch ntsc flatscreen

Built it primarly for my 64 bit animation software and to play world or warcraft and second life with all the setting maxed ^^


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay, I'll play.

MacBook Pro
15.4-inch widescreen, 1440x900 (16:10).
2.16GHz Core Duo
1GB RAM (Another coming soon)
100GB HD, 20GB partition devoted to Windows.
ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (256MB)
And all the little things that makes it special:
-Backlit keyboard
-Ambient Light Sensor - automatically adjusts screen and key brightness
-Built-in webcam
-8x Superdrive
-Much more

I'll need to save up to get a workstation in time for my junior and senior theses (I'm 3D animation).


----------



## xsv (Nov 9, 2006)

16Mhz Intel 386SX
4MB RAM
250MB HD
Windows 3.1
14.4k Modem


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 9, 2006)

xsv said:
			
		

> 16Mhz Intel 386SX
> 4MB RAM
> 250MB HD
> Windows 3.1
> 14.4k Modem



Whoa...that's worse than my grandparents' compy!

/Did you get your name from the paintball team?


----------



## blueroo (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a lot. Comes with the trade I guess.



> Network Router & Firewall
> 266 Mhz AMD-K6tm w/ multimedia extensions (233.22-MHz 586-class CPU)
> Intel 82371SB
> 32 MB RAM
> ...





> Personal Workstation
> AMD Athlon XP 2600+
> Nvidia GForce 2
> 1GB RAM
> ...





> Wife's Workstation
> Dual PIII 500mhz
> Matrox AGP
> 782MB RAM
> ...





> Network Fileserver, DNS, Shell
> Dual PIII 750mhz
> 400MB RAM
> (x3) Intel Pro 100+ Ethernet
> ...





> SGI Indy Workstation
> 150 Mhz R4400 Mips
> 96 MB EDO RAM
> Indy Presenter Plasma Screen
> ...





> HP PA-Risc 712/100
> 100 Mhz PA-Risc
> 64 MB ECC RAM
> 10BaseT Ethernet
> ...





> VAXstation 4000 VLC
> Nickname: PVAX2/VLC
> SOC chip series
> Top byte of the SID in hex: 14
> ...





> IBM RS/6000 43P Model 140
> 604e 332Mhz
> 128MB RAM
> 100mbit Ethernet
> AIX 4.3.3





> IBM RS/6000 7011-250
> 66MHz PPC
> 32 MB RAM
> AUI Ether Interface
> ...





> Netpliance i-Opener
> 180 Mhz WINChip C6
> 32MB RAM
> 16MB Sandisk Flash On Board
> ...





> SPARCstation IPC
> 32MB RAM
> SunOS 4.4





> Ultra 30
> 300mhz
> 448MB RAM
> Solaris 10





> Ultra Enterprise 2
> Dual 200mhz
> No RAM!
> Solaris 10





> UltraSparc-II AXi 333mhz
> 512MB RAM
> Solaris 10





> NeXTStation
> Greyscale monitor
> NeXT OS


----------



## Sieneko (Nov 13, 2006)

blueroo said:
			
		

> I have a lot. Comes with the trade I guess.
> 
> [Insanely long post of computer goodness]


Dang, what trade are YOU in? :shock:

Mine SUCKS for what I'm trying to do with it:

- Intel P4 2.0ghz processor
- 256 MB RDRAM
- 160 Gig Hard drive
- nVidia Ge Force 4600 (I just -upgraded- to that last month)
- Er... 1 CD R/W drive and one CD R drive. And a floppy drive... >_>

It's a struggle for it to run Photoshop 5.5 LE! CS2 would probably EAT it... so it's just sitting on my desk. Waiting for me to build a better comp...


----------



## blueroo (Nov 13, 2006)

Sieneko said:
			
		

> Dang, what trade are YOU in? :shock:



I'm a professional systems administrator. They don't have a school for that, so I keep myself up to date by managing my own networks and doing my own research. I suppose I'm a glutton for punishment for doing this at home. We run something like 500+ machines in various farms at the office.



> Mine SUCKS for what I'm trying to do with it:
> 
> - Intel P4 2.0ghz processor
> - 256 MB RDRAM
> ...



Get yourself to at least 512MB of ram and you'll be happier. 1GB will make you right as rain for CS2. Finding RDRAM at a reasonable price might hurt, but it will be cheaper than building a brand new computer. CS2 is something like $1200 these days, so another $150 for memory shouldn't be so bad. That's the only thing you're lacking for hardware.


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Laptop 1*
Lenovo 3000 C100 (Stock, Dirty)

*Laptop 2&3*
Dells with USB network adapters

*DevPC*
Pentium 4 3.0GHz
nVidia GeForce FX 5200
512MB RAM
250GB SATA HDD
80GB EIDE HDD
WinXP w/VMware

*Primary Webserver*
Pentium 4, 2.8GHz 
1GB RAM
2x 150GB WD SATA HDDs
2x 10/100/1000 Copper Ethernet
Gentoo Linux (Hardened)


*Extra server*
Pentium 4, 2.8GHz 
1GB RAM
40GB WD EIDE HDD
2x 10/100/1000 Copper Ethernet
Gentoo Linux (Hardened)

*Routers*
Shitty belkin wireless/ethernet combo with firewall

*Switches*
Datacenter - Netgear 24-port copper gigabit w/2x fiber ports 
Datacenter (honeynet) - Linksys 5-port 10/100 w/uplink


----------



## ADF (Nov 25, 2006)

17â€ Vision Master Pro 410 CRT
Leadtek WinFast PX7900GT
No brand 1GB DDR400 ram
2Ghz AMD 3000 754s
Maxtor 120GB IDE

CPU tends to let me down in games with heavy AI processing â€œe.g. ES IVâ€ but I can run pretty much any game I want at respectable settings  Planning on a monitor/HDD upgrade in February for my 21st.


----------



## Melo (Nov 25, 2006)

AMD 4200 X2
2 Gig RAM
250 Gig HD
24 bit Sound Blaster Audiology
$$$XP Media Edition
Nvidia Fx5200 (dual VGA, ftw)

Modem and router are both Linksys. <3


----------



## Sieneko (Nov 30, 2006)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Get yourself to at least 512MB of ram and you'll be happier. 1GB will make you right as rain for CS2. Finding RDRAM at a reasonable price might hurt, but it will be cheaper than building a brand new computer. CS2 is something like $1200 these days, so another $150 for memory shouldn't be so bad. That's the only thing you're lacking for hardware.


Oh if I could only afford to get 1GB of RAM right now... heh. I wish my computer didn't use the expensive stuff! I'd be upgraded by now if it didn't. (I got my CS2 from a friend, so it was free. Heh. I'm pretty poor at the moment.)

Sometime in the future I do want a whole new system. Something that will take a graphics card with a pixel shader and run it to it's full potential. But... all's I can do is dream right now. XD


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm the ghetto machine builder

AMD dual core 4200
dual 7800GT
1gig OCR memory(forgot the latencies)
that's uh, pretty much it...


----------



## RailRide (Nov 30, 2006)

All sorts of outdated stuff...all of it works though 

Primary machine:
--Toshiba celeron laptop (factory refurb), 2GHz with 1GB ram, upgraded from 256Mb (mostly to run Manga Studio Debut, which I haven't even used yet), XP home

Secondary:
--Toshiba P4 1.7GHz laptop (vendor refurb), 512MB ram (maxed out). GeForce 4Go video (used for running older 3D games). XP home

Tertiary:
--Dell L410 subnotebook, P3 700MHz (vendor refurb). Stowed in my backpack to work on art during lunch hour. Failing keyboard, clock stops running when shut off unless plugged in, busted ethernet and phone jacks (cords won't stay plugged in, got a port replicator) broken screen latch, missing screen hinge covers (replacements are ridiculously priced), but a decent display. I keep a small Wacom and an external keyboard with it for usability--it's kind of decrepit and I won't necessarily miss it if it dies. Win2000

Others:
--Toshiba PII-266 laptop (bought new), 96MB ram. Sits on a desk full-time (needs a new battery), used for email and occasional scanning. Former primary machine, upgraded hard drive (4G-10G). Hosts my Zip/Jaz drives and a USB scanner, Win98SE

--Homebuilt P4 1.7Ghz tower 512MB ram (used to be 640). Nothing remarkable about it (well, three HDD's, two being SCSI units inherited from older machines, and a SCSI full-size scanner, SCSI Zip and Jaz), though it could benefit from a low-end 3D card (it has a 32MB GeForce2-based card in it). Win98SE

--Toshiba P3-900 laptop (vendor refurb). GeForce 2Go video. Bought this as a replacement for an identical model (last laptop I bought new) that I lost coming home from Anthrocon 2004 (left my backpack on Amtrak at my destination in NYC). The original machine was used for gaming and video editing (it had a FireWire port). Haven't established a use for it's successor--I think the reason I got it was mostly psychological rather than an actual need, and the functions it would have taken on have been previously acquired by the celeron system above. WinMe is on it, which I'm reasonably confident I can get to behave (don't-laugh--I did it before).

--Toshiba P3 1GHz laptop (vendor refurb). Bought for no real reason now that I think about it. Has a spontaneous shutdown issue which I suspect is due to a dust-clogged CPU heatsink. I've yet to open it up to fix the problem since I have other working machines. XP home, switched to Classic interface.

--Toshiba P3-900 laptop (vendor refurb). Initial "replacement" for the unit lost in 2004. Most of the same features (GeForce 2go, firewire, etc) as the other P3-900 above, except for no floppy, slightly smaller screen (14.1" vs 15") and about 1/3 slimmer. Haven't done a thing with it other than run Windows Update, since I found an exact replacement for the lost machine. Someday I'll figure out a use for it. Win98SE

Toshiba P1-100 subnotebook (vendor refurb). Pretty chunky for an "ultralight"-class notebook, was the first one I bought to carry to work for lunchtime art processing. Win95 OSR2

--Toshiba 486dx2-75 laptop (bought new). Kept around to run _really_ old accesories lacking drivers for newer OS'es, and old DOS games. Used to run my Zip & Jaz drives and the SCSI scanner. Needs a new battery. Win 3.1

--Toshiba 486sx-33 laptop (bought new). First Wintel laptop (didn't have room for a desktop/tower at the time). Still works, needs a battery though. Win 3.1

---PCJ


----------



## sasaki (Nov 30, 2006)

My current system is as follows. The CPU is only temporary. I'm waiting for the 65nm FX x2 CPUs to come out. I also plan to change my GPU (or add another of the same) as the next line of GeForce 8 series comes out. I'm still debating whether I want to stripe 3-4 raptors in RAID 5 or get another of the same HDD and stripe that.

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Windsor
MB: Gigabyte S5 GA-M59SLI-S5
RAM: Patriot eXtreme 2GB DDR2 800
GPU: BFG 8800GTX
HDD: 2x  WD Caviar SE SATA 250GB (In JABOD  for now)
CD/DVD: Samsung 18X Super-WriteMaster
NIC: Gigabyte GN-WP01GS
PSU: SILVERSTONE Zeus 750W
Case: NZXT Zero


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 7, 2007)

First, the bad news:Â Â While installing a new 250GB hard drive in my computer last week, and trying to figure out why Windows wasn't seeing it (I later found out it was because the hard drive didn't have any partitions set up), I did something completely unrelated and (in hindsight) rather foolish.Â Â As a result, my motherboard is partially fried; the PCI slots are all screwed, so my modem and sound card aren't working.Â Â I'm posting this via my mom's computer.

Now, the good news:Â Â Since I need a working computer of my own for my college stuff, I managed to convince my mom to spring for new components;Â Â I had to have a new motherboard, and that requires a new CPU and a new video card.Â Â Here's what I'll be getting, almost entirely on Mom's dime:
MSI motherboard
- nVidia nForce chipset
- CPU socket AM2
- (x4) DDR 800+ RAM slots
- (x2) PCI-E x16 slots with SLI capability
- (x2) PCI-E x1 slots
- (x2) PCI slots
- (x10) USB2.0 ports (rear x4, front x6)
- 10/100/1000 (Gigabit) Ethernet network port
- (x4) Serial ATA (SATA) HDD connections
- integrated RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 0+1, and RAID 5 support

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ CPU (2.0GHz dual-core)
(x1) 512MB stick of DDR2 RAM (giving up one existing 256MB stick of DDR to my mom)
(x1) nVidia GeForce 7100 GS video card, SLI-compatible
Every thing in this list is an upgrade from what I had before.

Win!


----------

